# What I'm eating right now!



## DF (Oct 24, 2012)

Reeses peanut butter cup ice cream cake!
Sooooooooooooooo damn good....


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 24, 2012)

That's brutal! I want a pic after you eat that!


----------



## DF (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, I'm happy with my 4 pack lol.  The last 2 are for shit food IMO. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 24, 2012)

hahahahhaha...nice...it does look tasty though


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 24, 2012)

i have panera bread for lunch...... kinda wish i didnt but it was good to have baked poato soup.<


----------



## DF (Oct 24, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> i have panera bread for lunch...... kinda wish i didnt but it was good to have baked poato soup.<



Oh I love their bread....


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 24, 2012)

glad you guys are enjoying the evil foods! I've had greek yogurt, almonds, cream of rice and a 4% beef patty


----------



## DF (Oct 24, 2012)

Mmmmm, sounds good Jenn


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 24, 2012)

Just ate half a container of "Friendship" 1% cottage cheese no salt added. I love this shit.

1/2 cup= 90 Cal., 1gm fat, 10mg cholesterol, 60mg sodium, 140mg potassium, 4 total carbs, 3 sugars, 16 g protein. 

You won't find a better cottage cheese profile or less sodium anywhere. Look for this!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## grind4it (Oct 24, 2012)

8oz sirloin (medium) and 16oz potato.

I'd give my left nut for that Reese ice cream and I would kill all of you with my bare hands to keep my left nut.....for whatever that's worth.


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks great Df. I just love your 4 pack you sexy cougar you. Lol


----------



## DF (Oct 24, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Looks great Df. I just love your 4 pack you sexy cougar you. Lol



lol, Herm dont you act like you have not eaten something along that line not too long ago...... I know ya did!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 24, 2012)

add 5 egg whites and 2 whole eggs to my list


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks sick deafton,  nothing so appetizing on my end.  Post w/0 shake with glutamine and some pb, 2 tuna sandwiches on high protein and fiber multigrain bread w/ avocado, a banana, and 1 cup FAGE 0% Greek yogurt with some raw organic honey.  I was starving for once..


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 24, 2012)

pirovoliko said:


> Looks sick deafton,  nothing so appetizing on my end.  Post w/0 shake with glutamine and some pb, 2 tuna sandwiches on *high protein and fiber multigrain bread* w/ avocado, a banana, and 1 cup FAGE 0% Greek yogurt with some raw organic honey.  I was starving for once..



which bread is that?


----------



## Cashout (Oct 24, 2012)

1 cup white rice
9 oz of baked chicken breast
1 medium red apple.

Same mid-afternoon meal for the past 27 1/2 years.


----------



## DF (Oct 24, 2012)

Hmmm, maybe something like this?

Arnold Double Protein Hearty Multigrain Bread 
Calories
110  Fat
1.5g  Carbs
18g  Protein
7g


----------



## DF (Oct 24, 2012)

Cashout said:


> 1 cup white rice
> 9 oz of baked chicken breast
> 1 medium red apple.
> 
> Same mid-afternoon meal for the past 27 1/2 years.



Ah Crap!
Cashout has seen what I ate.  Now I am ashamed & guilt ridden.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 24, 2012)

i use either arnolds healthfull 2x protein bread - 90 cals, 120 mg sodium, 16g carbs, 6g protein, 4 gm fiber per slice
or their healthful nutty grain bread - 80 cals, 5 protein, 5 fiber, 15 carbs per slice.   Tastes great too.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 24, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Hmmm, maybe something like this?
> 
> Arnold Double Protein Hearty Multigrain Bread
> Calories
> ...



Just saw this Dfeaton.  Great minds think alike..lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 24, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> lol, Herm dont you act like you have not eaten something along that line not too long ago...... I know ya did!



Fucking right I did.  I'm a power lifter not a bb. Lol a lol chub don't hurt no one


----------



## Jada (Oct 25, 2012)

1 large potatoe mash  with 5 eggs whites  and mayo


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 25, 2012)

Holy shit, my girls mom sent some food over... Porch chops and scalloped potatoes that were buried in gravy. That shit was incredible!


----------



## PFM (Oct 25, 2012)

5oz pulled pork, chips, salsa, loaf of pumpkin bread.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 26, 2012)

8 oz steak and bowl of brussel sprouts and some chips for lunch. Probably the same again tonight.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 26, 2012)

Baked chicken breast, cup of brown rice. 

Desert was 2 muffins made from sweet potato pancake mix. And they were damn good!


----------



## theminister (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah that looks good, almost worth giving up the six for a four pack!


----------



## Jada (Oct 26, 2012)

Cod fish mixed with avocado, tomato  and yams


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 27, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Reeses peanut butter cup ice cream cake!
> Sooooooooooooooo damn good....



You takin a page out of my playbook bro? I'd eat the shit out of that shit!!!  Reese's is my fav!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 27, 2012)

One pound of barbecued pulled chicken and as much natural peanut butter as i want


----------

